# Labor Day Plans



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

We have had 2 great Labor Day rides at Mudmuckers. Since we have no idea what the riding situation there will be thoughts on an alternate place. Last years Saturday night ride turned into an early Sunday morning ride. I think we got to bed around 5am. Both years were great meet and greets. I look forward to the Labor Day ride so let's hear some suggestions. If we can't come up with something then River Ranch for me.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

River ranch sounds good to me also there davo 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------

